# Websites with Maps of Marin County Rides??



## mike6108 (Jun 12, 2004)

Just started road biking three weeks ago - 180 miles so far. Most of my rides have been this 19-mile loop from my house in Glen Park (SF) out to the GG bridge, back through the Legion of Honor, Great Highway, Vicente, and then Portola, with a couple of excursions over the bridge and up the Headlands or into Sausalito.

chainreaction.com and paloalto bicycles.com have done a great job of providing descriptions and routes on their websites for rides in the Woodside/Portola Valley/Skyline areas, but I haven't found any sites with maps of rides heading out beyond the GG bridge and into Marin county, or also if there is anything good between SF and Highway 92.

I saw the thread below that describes some of the rides, but a route map would sure be nice...

Any website suggestions?? TIA,

Mike
2004 Zurich - all stock with Sigma computer - waiting for my 720i to arrive...


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

When I ride in Marin, I use the Krebs map. You can find it in most bike shops or on-line here: http://www.krebscycleproducts.com/

The Marin Bicycle Coalition publishes a bike route map which I assume is good, but I don't have a copy. Here is more info: http://www.marinbike.org/Map/Index.htm


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Online Marin Maps*

I live here, I don't know of any, but as previously reported the Marin Bicycle Colition has a great map.
You might try to hook up with the Marin Cyclists and ride the most common routes with them


----------

